# Aristocraft Truss Bridge - Basically Free



## CALNNC (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a mostly complete G gauge truss bridge that was given to me, 2 pix attached. It has a couple issues, mostly bent ends on the truss rods at the top, and a saw cut on one of the timbers at the top, it does include the construction instructions and the box top. Will give it away to somebody who wants it if you pick it up, if you live near Hendersonville, NC I'll meet you within a reasonable distance. I checked ship cost and it was $175 for the PO and $125 for the brown shirts if I had to send it to Washington State, which is where everything I sell seems to go to. The box would be 48X20X16, I'm in NC at 28739 if you want to figure shipping to your home, you can have it for that, but will verify your numbers before committing. I do take Paypal, add 2.9% plus 30 cents on the total, and how about an extra 5 for gas, coffee and a donut on my way to the shipper. I am not a business, just a fellow with a large bridge in the way of my O and HO layouts. Contact direct cw_45 (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## CALNNC (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, no takers, guess nobody could find a cheap way to have it shipped. I did find out that the local club here in town had completed a G gauge layout and they were more than happy to take it. Maybe they'll raffle it off or something.


----------

